# Altum's and other fish video



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Altum angels and other Cichlids in their natural habbitat, video is in *"German"* but well worth a look if you have ten minutes to spare 
http://www.aquanet.tv/Video/198-im-revier-der-altum-skalare-feuerwasser-in-venezuela

Enjoy...PanzerFodder...


----------

